# need opinions on a chriscraft



## jack c (Mar 28, 2004)

I found a boat i would like to buy but before i contact the person i was wondering if someone could
tell me what TRS drives are and what they think of this boat in general. It is a chriscraft stinger at
http://www.shiptraderz.com/details.asp?si=553&li=149
thanks
Jack


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*You don't want to know what I think of the boat...*

Just keep in mind it's 20 years old 

The Merc TRS outdrive began being produced somewhere in the early 1970's. Merc discontinued the TRS around '92 or so. The Bravo drive is what began replacing the TRS in about the mid 80's. The TRS is much larger than the Bravo One drive and is a little stronger than the standard Bravo One drive. The TRS was a good drive---just outdated---plus it required a transmission set-up which made the Bravo One much more attractive because of it's cone clutch shifting that eliminated the need for a transmission and gave another bennefit of having more room in the engine compartment as well. 


There is also a TR drive, and it will swing a larger diameter prop than the TRS. A TR can swing up to a 20" dia. 
prop ( kind of like the Bravo II lower)

TR= "transmission" model 
TRS="transmission sport" model 

TRS / TR Drives
Lots of TRS drives are still operating out there.
They are very large and very tough. The main draw-back of the TRS drive was that it needed a transmission as no shifting occured in the drive itself.
Newer and faster boats needed less weight and more room so the TRS has been discontinued by Mercury Marine and it's market replacement is the Bravo series.
The TRS initially was mated to Mercury Marines TRS transmission. This was Mercury's own design which used some Ford inner parts. The tranny had an internal oil cooler and an aluminum housing.
Mercury then changed to the Borg Warner Transmission which required that the TRS Drive input shaft be a splined male shaft instead of the older, hollow female splined shaft.
When ordering TRS stuff, make sure you specify what tranny set-up you have.
The TR drive used the same upper driveshaft housing as the TRS but it's lower housing and propshaft were much larger for larger props.

Many drives still pop-up for service now and then but parts are hard to find and perhaps they are best displayed in a museum!



Picture of TRS...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Are you looking for a boat to fish in??*

Because to me that is not a boat I would do much fishing in. Unless you want to troll at 85 mph


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well it's 20 yrs. old, the bank probably won't give a loan on it, it's not a boat for fishing, and it doesn't have twin Merc 225's hanging on the back. Guess you know how I feel. Take the $25,000 and look for an older Grady or Parker.

Catman.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*naw dont*

think Id go for that one either , not unless ya goin off shore racing , different for sure not gud for feeshn


----------

